# Molding meeting a stone fireplace



## korr44 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi. 
We have cased out the opening to our kitchen (to the left in the first photo) with a decorative header, and want to duplicate the look on two other nearby openings on either side of a stone fireplace. Unfortunately, the profile of the crown is more substantial than the stone, so we are faced with having to do returns (pictured) or some other solution (blocks?) to terminate at the stone. The upper crown at the ceiling is older and no longer available, so continuing across the stone unfortunately doesn't seem to be an option. We're not thrilled with the look of the hanging returns here. Please pay no attention to the left side of the header...I left it long while we experiment. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks. 
Kevin


----------



## builder64 (Jan 1, 2014)

Blocks may be a good transition, depending on the dimensions. Maybe the width of a brick. You could stack a few blocks with rounded edges, even where they meet.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

post a pic of facing straight at it...can the trim be returned into the stone??? and bring 1x6(??) to terminate at the stone?? 

The floating header IMO looks funny hanging there too. What if you dressed the casing including the bottom sheetrock header and other room to look just like one half of a full cased opening (left half (I do see the jamb part (mounted on wall) would terminate back on a flat wall BUT you can simulate it to look as the other room trim terminated into the wall)....and do the opposite side of chimney (right) if open the same. This will look more like a planned finished and not like an OOOOPPPSS!!! I'll post a 2-D ?? drawing in a few minutes of my idea..not everything to scale NOR terminated exact but you'll get the general idea.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

OOOps !! I drew one wall looking up at and the other looking down.:blink::no::huh::laughing: But case it into the other room, just terminate into the chimney.


----------



## korr44 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks very much, everyone. These are extremely useful suggestions. I neglected to mention in my post...I DO intend to case out the left side of the opening (and right side of the opening on the opposite side of the fireplace) to match the kitchen opening. Since my post, I may have found a matching crown for the top, in which case I'm thinking I'll just carry it across the stone. I would terminate the header into the stone, as Tim suggests. Thanks, again.


----------

